# Kistune shogunate (Chaos fantasy army)



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I was planning on to make a uncompetitive Chaos army mostly comprised of Marauders, and chaos hounds painted to look like kitsune. The only problem is I have no idea how to paint warriors or hero's to look like Kitsune (Although I could convert them to look like samurai)? Any suggestions?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I really do have show my ignorance here and ask what Kitsune is? I tried to look online but only got some very strange links to a fashion house/desginer. Do you have a link or pictures that I can have alook at to get an idea fo what you are trying to do?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is some links to what a kitsune looks like.
http://api.ning.com/files/lvsDBtw2l...dp-6l85rXQmNgC1LtVdrDmSL7n/kitsune7_small.jpg
http://www.rebeccareece.com/2D/kitsune.jpg
http://th02.deviantart.com/fs4/300W/i/2004/268/b/e/Kitsune_Kanji_by_bewildered.jpg


----------



## sp00ks (Apr 18, 2009)

So kitsune is a fox?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fox with Boobs*


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Kitsune = fox spirits that can take human form. If you wiki it you will get a more thorough explanations of the Japanese myth and what not.

On a interesting side note this is the pick that gave me the idea http://www.narutobase.net/images/stories/kyuubi1.jpg


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I can see the Chaotic side there. I will ponder on your problem. I think an oriental theme would suit this idea as you suggested. Doesn't some Samurai helmets have masks? These would be ideal for deamonesk type faces.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Humakt thanks for helping with my vision. Also I have painted the first of the war hounds and they turned out beautifully.


----------



## trygon (Oct 3, 2008)

If you want to do Chaos, your foxy features are going to have to be less delicate, lest you have a army of weeaboo furries. I suggest looking into other Japanese references for design ideas on how to present these characters. For instance, look into different representations of dog/human hybrids. Werewolfs might be one. Or perhaps Sajin Komamura from Bleach, whom was a fox, but is freakin massive at the same time. For armour remember that you want to make use of segmented plate armour, masks and crested helms when ever possible. Take a lot of reference from Feudal and Medieval Japan. As for Komamura...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Hurray for trygon. I like the idea of more were-wolfish look. So far the current design Ideas are to make the hounds look like Kyuubi from naruto, and to make the Chaos warriors look like samurai possibly with Halberds (Niginata). I may use the were-wolf idea for the marauders. Also what marks should be on what units? I know a Chaos lord with a hellfire sword would make a excellent Kitsune noble. If I could one day get over my distaste for elves a counts as army of high/woad elves would make a excellent afeminine kitsune army.


----------



## trygon (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay, your going to have to explain to me about all this Kyuubi stuff. I have always been seriously put off by the Naruto series due to the nature of it's fan base, so I know little of the series.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I understand full halfheartedly trygon about your reason for avoiding said series. However no prier knowledge about the series is necessary since I am simply borrowing the color scheme for my Chaos warhounds. An example of the Kyuubi color scheme is found in the attached images. Also further information on kitsune can be found in the following link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kitsune. Keep in mind though I am basing my warband more on the Korean myths where fox spirits are malicious cruel tricksters. I think the main reason I am having trouble getting feed back on this idea is most have no idea what a kitsune is. However I am hoping to get more feed back when I post my first batch of project pictures.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

well isnt a kitsune just a fox in japanese
ive never read anywhere that its a fox spirit or w/e

but still awesome idea.. if you do samurai style.. make them have flags on the backs with the japanese character for kitsune or... a fox's face XD


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

Just curious, what base models are you planning to use for the conversions? Since its going to be really hard to convert them to look like kitsunes as the problem is there isn't that much asian-istic models that GW makes, aside from may be the Khandish from LotR. You could use those and use GS to do a face mask.

If your just painting them to the color scheme, then its is going to be a lot easier, most blazing orange with red gore lowlights, and maybe 25/75 blazing orange/sunburst yellow.
You can ignore my ramblings on the paint scheme, as that's how I envision the Yoko's fur will translate onto miniatures.


----------



## trygon (Oct 3, 2008)

Well the fella in the picture doesn't look too friendly, so it chaos enough. Also I would seriously look into different species of Wild Dog to break up army a bit. Perhaps using them to represent different units or something? Foxs and Wolves would be obvious ones to go for, though I would look into other species such as hyenas (sp?) and sub species of your current Wild Dog species of choice, like Arctic Foxes and Desert Foxes. But remember to present them all as feral. If you present them as too pretty, I can guarantee that you will present the wrong image Their still barbarians of the north, so aren’t going to be too delightful.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Update:Made possible by advances in me not completely sucking at taking pictures.


----------

